# Oblivion Expansion



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, it seems official.

Have a read if your interested.
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=153278

Sounds an awful lot like Bloodmoon for Morrowind  ...


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Awesome! Can't wait! Actually sounds a fair bit different from Bloodmoon, but I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

there is already one expansion out for oblivion.knights of the nine
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16832136004


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Knights of the Nine wasn't actually an expansion - it was just a collection of downloadable content. It was pretty good, but very small in terms of content.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmm... this is going to be difficult. I've been playing a tad with Osburo's Oblivion mod and don't want to go back.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

You can use mods with the Shivering Isles and with the Knights of the Nine. The Elder Scrolls games are good like that - mods and expansion packs just add in and stack nicely.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah i know that is true for oblivion i have had crap loads of mods stacked,and they worked just fine together.once in awhile i might get a bug,but nothing i cant work around easily,or something simple like a non-respawning item would,but nothing major.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Actually sounds a fair bit different from Bloodmoon, but I guess we'll have to wait and see.


It's not that similar to Bloodmoon, it just got me reminiscing. I haven't played Bloodmoon in god know how long but i can distinctly remember going into the 'Ice-Dome' and competing in a set of 'Trials' for Hircine.

The fact that this expansion is a new island basically owned by a god got me thinking how fun it was to be a werewolf.
I miss the depth of Morrowind, Oblivion has it but in a different way. Morrowind had your charcter essentially becoming a legend worthy of song (no, not just levelling up, as opposed to Oblivions level scaling), wheras in Oblivion, you become a 'Hero'.
"Yay, i just closed all the Oblivion gates.... Well, i guess i'll go and do side quests for a while now..."

Nothing seems 'Legendary' in Oblivion.
Oh, well, this is kinda off-topic.
Sorry.
Rant Over.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey, it's your thread!

I see what you mean about Bloodmoon. Sheogorath is a little different from Hircine though, so I'm sure the quests will be too.

I totally agree with you about Morrowind and Oblivion. Morrowind was "other worldly". Oblivion is a little too normal - the Imperial City and all that. And I liked that the character in Morrowind was/re-became a legend. That was awesome.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> You can use mods with the Shivering Isles and with the Knights of the Nine. The Elder Scrolls games are good like that - mods and expansion packs just add in and stack nicely.


I'm more concerned over some of the "re-balancing" done with Obscuro's. Some of the mobs and NPCs will be using values and level ranges/scaling based on the mod (they've been statically altered to be a tad more realistic and more challenging), and the expansion will be using the original's. This is more of a nitpick than anything. I enjoy the added realism and difficulty with Obscuro's, and having this lopsided affair with the new content will undoubtedly have me powerhouse through like a runaway train.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

An expansion to Oblivion seems almost overwhelming! :laugh: Due to its size originally, this is going to add HOURS of more play on top of the HOURS we've all already played!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, i've been reading The Elder Scrolls forums and most people seem to think it will only be ~ 20 hours of extra gametime.
They sincerely state that they are not power-levelers an will not rush through it but it takes me more than 5 hours just to get from the Imperial City to Anvil, due to all the distractions along the way.
I guess i just take my time with things...:grin:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Hopefully the expansion will have the same measure of side quests and random thingamajigs.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

I rather have a massive patch to the leveling system and all the little glitches riddled throughout the game than an expansion pack (can't get user mods, 360 player) but more game is good too i suppose.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Great! I think Oblivion desperately needed an expansion. Hopefully this will fix up a few bugs too. It should be even more awesome after the expansion than it was before.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Bethesda have relesed a few screenshots and a few pieces of concept art.

Also, a 'Shivering Isles Overview' has been released.

Screenshot 1
-Knight of Order? In a land of Chaos? Maybe this is what they were talking about you protecting the land from. Sweet armor though.

Screenshot 2
-Looks a bit like a Golden Saint, though it could just be new armor. Strangely enough i primarily found GS's in 'Sheogorad' in Morrowind.

Screenshot 3
-The landscapes look very exotic, almost paradisal, remids me of the 'Zafirbel Bay' in Morrowind. It's a good change from Oblivions forests.

Concept 1
-Another testament to the exoticness of the SI.

Concept 2
-a) I'm scared.
b) I want that armor.

Concept 3
-Sheogorath himself.

There is also the Box Art -> Here

:grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:
I don't have an addiction :1angel: .


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for the pics, Tiber! I'm really looking forward to this expansion pack!

That has to be a Golden Saint, and it looks awesome.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

If that's a golden saint on the left, then what's that on the right?
Notice the different armor and (possibly) different skin tone.

Perhaps there are two versions of them, one for Mania and one for Dementia.
Ohhh... A 'Dark Golden Saint' :grin: ...


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice! I love it already!

Oh, I hate the suspense Oblivion creates before its release. I want it now!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Bumping again due to imminent release.
There is some new pics released if you want to take a look: Here.

It's supposed to be out within a week, the 30th for Australia, i think.
Anybody heard any official dates? All I could find was release dates for the PS3.


----------

